# OUTSTANDING!! Customer Service...GRIZZLY!!!



## outsider347 (May 6, 2013)

Happy ending. Must tell my story.

My G0704  arrived the end of March this year, without any visible  carton damage. When I installed it, I noticed a rather large dent to the main drive motor cover. 
Called the folks at Griz to talk about the damage. Everything seemed oK so they sent me a new top cover & all the decals to replace the smashed cover.I told CS that I was a bit concerned about accuracy, He told me it was covered for a year & any problems will be properly taken care of. I'm thinkin Yea Right

This is the first new machine tool that I have ever bought, so I had a bad feeling about my new mill being damaged before I had a chance to abuse it myself
So I did a few basic projects & all was well

Got on line to watch Tulabcain & Hoss Machine instructions on how to tram the mill. Found it to be out .006 "Y" . As Hoss states tram the head to the column first then the whole assy to the table. To get the +/- .003 out the machine ground surface head/ column would need shim...not a good solution

So, I planned a really good argument that the mill couldn't be trammed properly,  I had a letter to Griz President, notes memos, 8x10 glossy color pics ALL READY to fire off to plead my case

Now all ready for the arguement, made the call to Grizz CS. Told the rep my story, put on hold for about 20sec, said he had to speak to a supervisor, & would be right back. another 20 sec wait & my head & gut are getting ready for the "showdown"

Guy back on & sez "sorry about the problem we want to replace the whole unit. My head sez"wait a minute  I have this whole argument all planned on why Grizzly should replace the whole unit. Ears kick in & tell me Thats what the Griz CS guy just said. OK this is going to take a minute to compute

So post brain lag, I tell the guy thats great. I love Grizzly
Now guy asks If I still have the crate/packaging?
Nope. all trashed. 
Griz Guy sez he will call back. OK sez I,& hang up . Now I'm thinkin that I need a whole new response prepared to put packaging back on Griz to take care of recrate & ship

2Hrs later nice lady from Griz shipping dept calls to let me know a NEW 0704 is on the way the next day, & to just use the packaging/crate to pack up the first 0704
What??? No Argument..... AGAIN??

so here we are Monday afternoon, replacement mill/drill in place in my shop. Skid at the ready for UPS/freight to pu  the first unit & get back to Grizzly

I know its a China tool but think that this story goes to a good old USA company customer service

Gotta Love to do business at Grizzly


----------



## Dr.Fiero (May 6, 2013)

Great to hear a GOOD NEWS story after the all the typical bashing stories!  

Now all they need to do is open on a Saturday so I can actually make it in.  You listening Grizzly?


----------



## iron man (May 6, 2013)

And that is why I always try to buy at grizzly first good to hear a story like that I had a problem with a circuit board and they took care of it just as you described. Ray


----------



## tdillehay (Jun 24, 2013)

You guys make me feel much better with the decision to go with Grizzly.


----------



## Kennyd (Jun 24, 2013)

They are really great to deal with!

Your old mill will end up at one of the tent sales they have every year :lmao:


----------



## Mac (Jun 26, 2013)

I made a trip to the Grizzly tent sale in Springfield Mo this June to look at the as is equipment.  Well when I got there, late, I was totally overwhelmed by the equipment and like a six year old sixty one year old in a candy store I was on total sensory overload!  My question.  Have any of you guys purchased any of the as is mills or lathes?  Is it worth taking a chance on it or should I buy new? I'm looking at the G0750G lathe and the G0755 mill/drill. I will be doing some gunsmith work, for myself, but mostly just general repairs. My only experience with machine tools was about 40 years ago in south east Asia. I am in the process of building my shop, should  be complete by the time the next tent sale comes around. 
Any tips, advise, words of wisdom etc. will by much appreciated.

Thanks 
Fred Buckle aka Mac


----------



## iron man (Jun 26, 2013)

I know several people that live down there that have purchased the (as is) stuff and Grizzly has honored every request right down to giving them missing name plates on the machines. I would not hesitate in buying anything from there. Ray


----------



## Mac (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Ray! That's good news.  Now if I can just hold off until next summer.  Will get pictures of my new home shop when it gets started, bank and wife willing.


----------



## iron man (Jun 26, 2013)

Mac said:


> Thanks Ray! That's good news. Now if I can just hold off until next summer. Will get pictures of my new home shop when it gets started, bank and wife willing.



 Springdale Arkansas I use to go down there once a year nice little town right next to Rogers. Ray


----------



## Lloe01 (Oct 21, 2013)

iron man said:


> Springdale Arkansas I use to go down there once a year nice little town right next to Rogers. Ray


Springdale? Wow, that's a two hour drive for me.  I am going to have to go of one of these things!

Larry


----------



## kentc (Oct 22, 2013)

Several years ago I bought a G0509G lathe from Grizzly and think very highly of their customer service as well.


----------

